# Shower timer that cuts off water flow



## Ferran (8 mo ago)

Good afternoon 
Has anyone tested/installed this device yet? 





Seems to be from outside, Spanish


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

No, if needed, I do it manually for the kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

Ferran said:


> Good afternoon
> Has anyone tested/installed this device yet?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ferran
we have been manufacturing this device since the end of 2019 and is very reliable; if you have children at home and they spend ages in the shower, it is probably one of the best devices to prevent them from keeping this beahviour;
it is very easy to install and to program
A very important function it has is a water leak sensor, just in case you children miss shutting the tap properly
About the payback period, it basically depends on the amount of children you have and the time they spend in the bath tub; Usually, with two kids, an Acqua Tempus is *paid back in about 4 months* considering it needs no plumbing or electrical jobs.
If you need any further info, you can check our website Shower timer shut off - Arelia - Save water - Shower head timer

kind regards,


----------



## BC Rollin (Oct 15, 2021)

What a coincidence


----------



## Ferran (8 mo ago)

Are u sellin it here in Canada or US?
Time for delivery in CA?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Arelia said:


> Hi Ferran
> we have been manufacturing this device since the end of 2019 and is very reliable; if you have children at home and they spend ages in the shower, it is probably one of the best devices to prevent them from keeping this beahviour;
> it is very easy to install and to program
> A very important function it has is a water leak sensor, just in case you children miss shutting the tap properly
> ...


Might want to familiarize yourself with the sites Terms Of Use...









Terms of Use







www.contractortalk.com


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KAP said:


> Might want to familiarize yourself with the sites Terms Of Use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vendors are allowed and encouraged to respond to questions here about the products they sell. A more appropriate section of the rules here would be the Vendor FAQ.


----------



## Ferran (8 mo ago)

330€ plus 35€ shipping???
Wow! Almost 500 CAD!!


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Ferran said:


> 330€ plus 35€ shipping???
> Wow! Almost 500 CAD!!


That's like a hundred gallons of water here in CA!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Vendors are allowed and encouraged to respond to questions here about the products they sell. A more appropriate section of the rules here would be the Vendor FAQ.


Didn't see the vendor icon... might be better off just actually saying "vendor"...


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

Tinstaafl said:


> Vendors are allowed and encouraged to respond to questions here about the products they sell. A more appropriate section of the rules here would be the Vendor FAQ.


hi Tin, you are right, we are a VENDOR, we have paid to post a detailed info about our product; 
but if we are breaking any rule I am missing, please let me knor
R's


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

Pounder said:


> That's like a hundred gallons of water here in CA!


it is not a cheap product, I know it well, but it is quite or even very profitable if you have 3 or even 2 children wasting a lot in the shower (saves not just water but also gas)
if you have a tourist accomodation (i.e. Airbnb) and you get lots of people getting in, it will be very profitable controlling thousands of showers, and preventing tourists having sex in the shower. We know it well.


----------



## Ferran (8 mo ago)

Arelia said:


> it is not a cheap product, I know it well, but it is quite or even very profitable if you have 3 or even 2 children wasting a lot in the shower (saves not just water but also gas)
> if you have a tourist accomodation (i.e. Airbnb) and you get lots of people getting in, it will be very profitable controlling thousands of showers, and preventing tourists having sex in the shower. We know it well.


After some time working out figures I see this timer is not justified in my case, only got one child
Looks good though
Thx


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

Ferran said:


> After some time working out figures I see this timer is not justified in my case, only got one child
> Looks good though
> Thx


alright Ferran, perhaps with one children it takes longer to be paid back but bear in your mind that another profit this device provides you is not just economic but about co existance at home: with our shower timer, you will not have to knock on the toilet's door to push you son to leave the shower. Just this so far


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Arelia said:


> About the payback period, it basically depends on the amount of children you have and the time they spend in the bath tub; Usually, with two kids, an Acqua Tempus is *paid back in about 4 months* considering it needs no plumbing or electrical jobs.


Anyone who claims you will save $500 off your electric and water bill in 4 months is a mathematically challenged lying shyster and clown.


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

Joe Fairplay said:


> Anyone who claims you will save $500 off your electric and water bill in 4 months is a mathematically challenged lying shyster and clown.


 hi there, first of all it is not 500$, it is 390$ with shipping included , the exchange rate now is 1,07$ for 1€
second, if you have three or even 2 children that take 30 minute showers every day , the amount of money being saved with this shower timer (gas and water) is approximately what I explained above.
If you have a gym or a tourist accomodation where they take quite a few showers per day without any control and you restrict the maximum shower time to 7 minutes or 6 min which is more than enough, the pay back period is even shorter.

third and last: I am not -*as far as I know*- a lying shyster and clown
best regards,


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Arelia said:


> second, if you have three or even 2 children that take 30 minute showers every day , the amount of money being saved with this shower timer (gas and water) is approximately what I explained above.


Show the math that validates your claim. Surely you have better data than "approximately" what I explain, especially when you don't explain anything beyond if you have a kid that takes 30 minute showers. Show in real world costs, how and under what conditions you save $100 a month.


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

Joe Fairplay said:


> Show the math that validates your claim. Surely you have better data than "approximately" what I explain, especially when you don't explain anything beyond if you have a kid that takes 30 minute showers. Show in real world costs, how and under what conditions you save $100 a month.


Hi Joe
I am going to math the numbers your are asking for:
Let's say you have *one son*, just one, and he takes *20 minute showers*, and the faucet's flow is *12 litres/min*; This means 240 litres of water per shower. 50% of it is hot water, therefore: *120 litres*;
The water comes into your water tank at 8º celcius (it can be far lower in areas as Chicago, Boston, New York in winter) and must be heated up as high as 55º celcius; the amount of energy you need to heat this water will be 7,29 Kw/h; the price of each Kwh is now in Europe around 0,35€ + VAT which makes 0,42€ per Kwh;
therefore, the cost of energy with electricity for each 20 minute shower will be around 3,28€ (3,50$) and this is only with just one son and *I am not considering the cost of water, *which is not little in the US for what customers have told us; It is also true that if you use gas for water heating, it will be far less.
Imagine if you have three children or if your have a Yoga academy where they take about 30 or 40 showers a day.
You can check out my figures in this website: *https://power-calculation.com/hot-water-heater-cost-energy-consumption.php*

And one day, using your brain positively, you start googling looking for a shower economizer and you find this shower timer and set is as 1 shower= 6 minutes. This means 70% less consumption of water and energy.
Therefore, now you can make up your mind with the figures I have given you.

I hope it is clearer for you now
best regards,


----------



## Arelia (8 mo ago)

and last but not leat, another benefit from this *shower timer with cut off* is that it ensures the availability of hot water for all family members; 
let's say you have a 180 L water tank, and one of your children stays in the bath tub for 20 minutes; that means he will probably run down the water tank and the rest of family will have to shower with cold water; with Acqua Tempus, this problem is over: 6 minute shower and off he goes.

enough for today
r's


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Your example uses 12 LPM, which equals 3.17 GPM.

Shower heads in the US have been limited to 2.5 GPM for the last 30 years. WaterSense is 2.0 GPM or less. Many are 1.5 GPM or less. 

One could put on a cheap $20 shower head or even a high end $200 shower head with a 1.5 gpm flow and still come out ahead of your calculations.


----------

